# Stena Seafarer,Pioneer,and Leader.



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am seeking information concerning the fate of these ships.

Geoff 
(R606131)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

geoff smith 1932 said:


> I am seeking information concerning the fate of these ships.
> 
> Geoff
> (R606131)


They departed Belfast a week or two ago under new names. I was told by a contact in Belfast that the were in some way going to be used as accommodation vessels in Russia (I think) for some major international sporting event.

Beyond that is anyones guess.

Have a look in the RoRo gallery as there is a photo by Kelpie of two of them off Bangor outward from Belfast.

His comments confirm what I had been told but at Sevastopol for the winter Olympics.

New names apparently ANT 1, ANT 2 and ANNA MARINE


----------



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for information,I sailed on the Union Melbourne/Puma for 11 years and also spent periods on Bison and Buffalo,so I still have a certain amount of interest in them.
Thanks again 
Geoff.


----------

